Ask HN: Best Destroy All Software Screencasts? - swyx
======
swyx
His entire catalog is free until Apr 10 (ie 2 days) and I am running out of
time to view them - if anyone here has seen his stuff can you recommend a top
3 or 5 for a general audience?

In his own landing page he recommends A Compiler from Scratch
([https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/a-com...](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/a-compiler-
from-scratch)), Tar, Fork and the Tar Pipe
([https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/tar-f...](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/tar-
fork-and-the-tar-pipe)) and Functional Core, Imperative Shell
([https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/funct...](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/screencasts/catalog/functional-
core-imperative-shell)). I've seen them but want to make sure I don't miss
some hidden gems!

~~~
tuananh
download them all and watch later?

~~~
switch007
He's understandably quite annoyed about that:
[https://twitter.com/garybernhardt/status/983184673189670912](https://twitter.com/garybernhardt/status/983184673189670912)

~~~
tuananh
I don't quite get it? He meant to put them up for free right?

~~~
joshschreuder
For a week. Downloading them all costs bandwidth and unless you're downloading
them and watching them in a week you're going outside the intent of the
promotion, which is watching them free for a week.

------
joshschreuder
I really like the ones on test design (categories Test Isolation, TDD, and
Stubs and Mocks), and the computation series. Functional Core is awesome too.

Once the promo is over check out his talks too
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks)

------
romanovcode
Does he even publishes new talks? A week ago there was this promo of and I
checked it but it seemed that all of talks were 2+ years old.

Also most of them are about Ruby.

That being said "WAT" talk is the best.

